# Grease or Loctite? What do you recommend for each bolt?



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

I am trying to get a list together for a post on what bolts on our machines to use grease on and what bolts to use loctite on and would love to hear your opinion. 

Here is a list of the bolts that I can think of on a bike, fi you can think of any others please add them.

Stem bolts -
Seat Post bolts -
Seat Post Collar bolt -
Rotor Bolts -
Cranks 8m Bolts -
Chainring bolts -
Bottom Bracket Shell -
BB Interface -
Pedals -
Flat Pedal pins -
Caliper to brake bolts -
Caliper to frame bolts -
Pivot bolts -
Shock Mounting bolts -
FR/R Axle threads -
Derailleur limit screws -
Bottle Mount bolts -

Ti bolts?

Any other tips on this subject?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

A dab of grease on just about any bolt has always done me right. The only bolts I ever use loctite on are brake caliper and rotor bolts- there are many grades so be sure to use the right one. I use anti seize on ti bolts, but some people recommend it on all threads and that would be fine as well.

Your limit screws should already have loctite on them.


----------



## minh (May 23, 2004)

the only time I've ever used loctite on a bike was when building mavic 817 wheels (the 817 rims have these threaded-in eyelets, and you need the eyelet to not move when you're bringing the spokes up to tension). for everything else I use either grease or antiseize. antiseize on BB shell, and spoke threads (used to use motor oil/ grease on spoke threads). grease on mostly everything else. and a torque wrench.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> I am trying to get a list together for a post on what bolts on our machines to use grease on and what bolts to use loctite on and would love to hear your opinion.
> 
> Here is a list of the bolts that I can think of on a bike, fi you can think of any others please add them.
> 
> ...


...

Spokes should either be built with spoke-prep or oiled periodically to keep them from corroding in the nipple and preventing truing, as above.


----------



## Nrs1Rider (Jan 29, 2005)

Grease on every thing but spokes, rotor bolts, brake bolts, chain ring and crank bolts which I use loctite blue on. I only use loctite on the race face crank I have on one bike because the bolt kept coming loose. I check the bolts on my bikes on a fairly regular basis for tightness so I don't feel the need to loctite every thing.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Threadlocker on
- suspension bolts
- shock bolts
- brake rotor screws
- derailleur limit

Grease on everything else.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Awesome, thanks for the help everyone, super appreciated!


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Grease on headset cups when pressing into the frame, grease in looseball hubs and bottom brackets. 

Blue loctite on rotor bolts, adapter frame bolts, caliper bolts, and pedal pins. Limit screws as well but most of those come from the factory with threadlocker. 

Antiseize on everything else. Stem bolts, seatpost binder bolts, headset preload bolt, bottom bracket threads, pedal threads, derailleur threads. Torque wrench on most of them. Pretty sure you should only use silver antiseize with titanium hardware as copper will cause galling. 

Antiseize just seems to stay put better than grease on threaded surfaces.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

Also, follow components manufacture recommended torque values.

Do not use Loctite Blue 242 anywhere near plastics or thermoplastics are it outgases resulting in part failure.
http://www.loctiteproducts.com/tds/T_LKR_BLUE_tds.pdf

.


----------



## dereknc (Oct 27, 2007)

CA also known as Super Glue works as a really good thread locker on bolts threaded into plastic pieces. Right off the bat I can't think of anything on a bike that would require this but just putting it out there in case you run into it.

I've used mostly grease on bicycle bolts but have found that my Easton EA50 stem clamp bolts would regularly work loose with grease. 242 and those bolts have yet to come loose. 

My opinion is if anything is clamping a carbon part threadlocker may be a better option. The torque is so low on those bolts to start with that the threadlocker is definitely going to hold the bolt to it's original position unlike grease.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Awesome thread if you ask me. One thing I am curious about though... my 2012 easton haven stem came with loctite on all bolts. Here I am seeing that the consensus indicates grease on stem bolts? 

Any opinions/input?


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Most bolts come with that crappy thread locker, everyone I talked too said grease. I can't believe I didn't post the finished article here....here is the link that goes over my findings from multiple sources:

The Mountain Bike Life: Tech Tip: Grease or Thread Locker?


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

righteous!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I stopped using either.. had multiple bolts over the yrs with issues (either getting locked/rusted on or coming loose all the time) Locktite almost never fixed the loosening issues and made a crusty mess. Grease worked but washes away and/or attracts dirt.

I found good ol fashion Plumbers tape (teflon tape) does better than both in all but brakes (can get hot and the tape will melt) where I do use Locktite.

The Tape fills and holds threads so they don't come loose (suspension bolts a biggy) but coats so when you apply a wrench they come apart without issue.

I REALLY like it these days on BB cups. I had issues with grease as the sand (live on CT shoreline/beach area) would get stuck to it and eventually cause squeaks. Or it would wash out/dry up if I used less to avoid the stickies. Since going to tape ZERO issues. Same with pedals, Suspension bolts, headset/stem bolts.. bla bla bla... everywhere but rotor bolts I've found it's WAY better than either.


----------

